# led vu meter (resistor help)



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

OK, i am gonna make a VU meter using 10 blue leds for each channel, here is the diagram i am using









now, my question is, will i need to put a resistor in the power line for the LEDs, my guess is yes, since the leds only need like 3.5 volts or so. What size resistor do i need? Thanks.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Wouldn't how big of an amp decide this? If the amp puts out 10 volts you would use one type and if it put out 40 volts another? (I'm not sure what that would be equivalent in watts, but it really depends... too small of a resistor on a big amp and that circuit of yours will show full power all the time).

Juan


----------

